# Drop or lower deadlift?



## JCBourne (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm curious. I've always brought it down slow as to not slam the weight in the gym, however I've been reading this may not be good as it's screwing my possible max up a bit. 

So which do you do, and why?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 10, 2011)

I do a controlled drop to the ground, because that's what I have always seen in videos and been told to do.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 10, 2011)

I always lower it because: 
1. i'd get kicked outa the gym if i dropped it. 
2. we don't have bumperplates so I'd really mess shit up.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 11, 2011)

+1 just cause you dont wanna be that guy


----------



## GMO (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm all about full ROM, so I always lower.


----------



## Life (Mar 11, 2011)

You're getting as much from the negative as you are from lifting it so why not lower it slowly? Unless you're doing a 1RM with an ungodly weight, then fuck it


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah I never really see guys that are busting out reps that just drop it. I normally put it down under control and clank the weights on the ground and back up. 

We dont have rubber plates either so dropping it wouldn't be good.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 11, 2011)

When I'm warming up with 135 and 225 I'll lower it slowly and I won't even let the weight touch the ground. I'll use my hips to stop the descent and start the lift again when it's like an inch from the ground. When I start messing with 315 and 405 though, I have to let it come to the ground and take a split second breath between each rep. I never just drop it though. It's loud enough when I lower it.


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 11, 2011)

I love it when you start shaking on the way down trying to control it and the plates are rattling.


----------



## af92 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah, control the whole time for me.  Not about numbers for me, just full control.

To each their own though!


----------



## cshea2 (Mar 11, 2011)

I wish i could just drop it, but that would not be ok at the gym i work out at. Everyone would stare and the plates would probably crack.


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 11, 2011)

Quick but controlled negative.  I like to feel tension throughout the entire range of motion.  And deadlifting, let alone dropping that much weight is definitely not a common occurrence at AF.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 15, 2011)

Drop that shit and Yell "I LIFT THINGS UP AND PUT THEM DOWN"

This works best if you can pull at least 405.  Doing it with 135 will just make you look silly


----------



## pwloiacano (Mar 17, 2011)

I do them similar to Diesel618.  I do a variation of deadlift at the end of my leg workout.  I lower the weight down, bending my legs only slightly and do not let the weight hit the ground.  I get a great stretch in my hams and lower back.  This gets harder as I get to 315.  However, since I have been doing these (then 3 sets hyperextensions), my lower back has gained intense strength.  It shows not only in my increased squat weight, but also with any other lift that I do where my back is involved as a stabalizer.  I love this exercise.


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 17, 2011)

Always controlled.  Don't want to lose my gym membership.  Plus, like has already been said, you also gain from the negative.


----------



## wowwow (Mar 17, 2011)

I drop it when I Max, It mat look like I'm a dbag when I do it butif I where to try and control the drop I fear I could easily fuck my back up. My muscles are more fatigued on the way down and its not worth the risk, there are so many dead lift horror stories.its a dangerous lift with heavy wieght.


----------

